# Parole, suoni, immagini



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Mi chiedo: qual'è stato, nel corso della vostra esperienza di traditori/traditi, il rapporto con quelle parole, quei suoni, quelle immagini che si potevano ricollegare a quanto stavate vivendo? Che reazioni avete, interiori, o palesi, quando sentite o vedete?
Quanto quelli di voi che possono dirsi "fuori" mantengono ancora qualche collegamento di questo genere.
Io ho passato gli ultimi due anni costantemente "punto" da ogni pur vago riferimento. Non potevo vedere una barca a vela (e vivo sul Lago!!!!!!), non potevo sentir parlare di corna, anche solo di "colleghi di lavoro", di isole del sud, non potevo sentire "A te" di Lorenzo, o altre musiche con parole che a me facevano trasalire. "Non potevo" mille altre cose. Poi piano piano si è tutto attenuato, ma non ancora cancellato. Ieri sera, stanco della giornata, mi sono accontentato di guardare quel filmetto di Pieraccioni, l'unico mai visto. Quando lei ha appoggiato il piede sulla passerella della barca...... senza una parola mi sono alzato dal divano, sono andato a farmi una doccia, e poi a letto.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Non lo so, non chiedo dettagli proprio perche' non voglio dover legare fatti sgradevoli a cose "belle".


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so, non chiedo dettagli proprio perche' non voglio dover legare fatti sgradevoli a cose "belle".


Non capisco: cosa c'entra il chiedere dettagli. A chi?

Chi era e cosa faceva il tizio l'ho saputo praticamente prima dei fatti, il resto sono ricollegamenti naturali: tradimento, amore dichiarato, poesia, contatti personali...... Niente di particolare, solo piccoli elementi che ogni momento risvegliano anche da molto lontano pensieri ed emozioni legati alla propria vicenda. Immagini televisive, discorsi da macchinetta del caffè, articoli di giornale, musica alla radio... Nient'altro, eppure.......


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non capisco: cosa c'entra il chiedere dettagli. A chi?
> 
> Chi era e cosa faceva il tizio l'ho saputo praticamente prima dei fatti, il resto sono ricollegamenti naturali: tradimento, amore dichiarato, poesia, contatti personali...... Niente di particolare, solo piccoli elementi che ogni momento risvegliano anche da molto lontano pensieri ed emozioni legati alla propria vicenda. Immagini televisive, discorsi da macchinetta del caffè, articoli di giornale, musica alla radio... Nient'altro, eppure.......


Parlavo del mio caso, non ho avuto la sfortuna di conoscere chi e come e non ho voluto indagare.
Tutto qui, non era riferito a te in particolare


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parlavo del mio caso, non ho avuto la *sfortuna* di conoscere chi e come e non ho voluto indagare.
> Tutto qui, non era riferito a te in particolare


Si, davvero sfortuna, per certi versi.
Ma io sono troppo radicato nel pensiero che l'ignoranza non porta mai bene. Preferisco una dolorosa consapevolezza ad una placida ma pericolosa ignoranza.
Fatto resta che pochi o tanti, i ricollegamenti nel corso della vita quotidiana ci possono essere. Tu, che mi dici non conosci particolari, non hai mai subito l'"urto" di un'immagine, una parola, un suono evocativi?


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2010)

Io ho rimosso tutto. e anche io , come Lettrice non ho voluto indagare. Mi bastava e avanzava ciò che sapevo: i dettagli non li ho mai ricercati.
Ciò che mi interessava era il fatto che il mio ex marito non mi amasse. Il perchè, il come , il dove , con chi, era irrilevante.


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2010)

Onestamente da un certo punto in poi ho pensato solo a salvaguardare me stessa, non la coppia. Quindi non ho perso tempo nei dettagli, io volevo ricostruire.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, davvero sfortuna, per certi versi.
> Ma io sono troppo radicato nel pensiero che l'ignoranza non porta mai bene. Preferisco una dolorosa consapevolezza ad una placida ma pericolosa ignoranza.
> Fatto resta che pochi o tanti, i ricollegamenti nel corso della vita quotidiana ci possono essere. Tu, che mi dici non conosci particolari, non hai mai subito l'"urto" di un'immagine, una parola, un suono evocativi?


Basta sapere che mi ha tradita il come dove con chi ascoltando cosa non m'interessa... l'ignoranza pericolosa e' ben altro.
Nessuna immagine, pero' e' vero che mi e' stato confessato parecchi mesi dopo la rottura... l'unica immagine era forse quella delle torture che gli inflitto molto volentieri:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Basta sapere che mi ha tradita il come dove con chi ascoltando cosa non m'interessa... l'ignoranza pericolosa e' ben altro.
> Nessuna immagine, pero' e' vero che mi e' stato confessato parecchi mesi dopo la rottura... l'unica immagine era forse quella delle torture che gli inflitto molto volentieri:carneval:


Cacchio, col fatto che avete tutti stigmatizzato il fatto che io abbia fatto parlare mia moglie, non vedete altro! E' quasi morbosa, 'sta cosa!

Accidenti, stavo solo parlando di cose, anche esterne, del tutto avulse dal contesto, che possano essere state evocative in qualche modo. Mi chiedevo quali fossero le reazioni.
Certo, se tu e Iris vi siete sentite "blindate" fin da subito, se la vostra sensibilità agli "agenti esterni" è stata del tutto ininfluente, non avete nulla da raccontare. Peccato. (oddio, in definitiva per fortuna, per voi )).


----------



## Amoremio (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........."A te" di Lorenzo, ..........


caro Alce,
questa tua citazione ha per me un senso specifico

la canzone mi piaceva molto e mio marito la sentiva spesso ....

dopo aver saputo del tradimento capii che la sentiva in casa proprio nel periodo in cui ....

dopo di ciò non riuscivo più a sentirla, ma mi sembrava di sentirla in continuazione

era il periodo in cui pensavo 
che forse lui l'amava davvero e mi sentivo come un ostacolo sulla strada della loro felicità, 
che anche se lei si comportava oggettivamente come una str... omerica, magari l'avrebbe reso felice

pensavo che lui la ascoltasse pensando a lei

particolarmente che pensasse di lei a proposito di questi versi

_"a Te che sei l’unica al mondo
L’unica ragione per arrivare fino in fondo 
Ad ogni mio respiro"
_
_"A te che hai preso la mia vita 
E ne hai fatto molto di più 
A te che hai dato senso al tempo 
Senza misurarlo 
A te che sei il mio amore grande 
Ed il mio grande amore"_

_"A te che sei la miglior cosa 
Che mi sia successa"_

_"A te che sei l’unica amica 
Che io posso avere 
L’unico amore che vorrei 
.....
a te che hai reso la mia vita bella da morire"_


e pensavo sentisse di essere stato ".... _in fila Con i disillusi_"
ed ero io ad averlo disilluso

solo ricordare questi pensieri mi fa stare male
ed il ricordo di quanto stavo male ...
dei pensieri che mi venivano


se la passavano alla radio avevo una specie di crisi già dalle prime note


giorni fa eravamo in macchina e l'ho sentita 
mentirei se dicessi che non mi sono irrigidita
ma non ha incrinato nulla
ero serena


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2010)

Ininfluente un ciufolo!!! Ho chiesto la separazione! Che cos'altro dovevo fare? Mi pare la reazione più forte che potessi avere.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, col fatto che avete tutti stigmatizzato il fatto che io abbia fatto parlare mia moglie, non vedete altro! E' quasi morbosa, 'sta cosa!
> 
> Accidenti, stavo solo parlando di cose, anche esterne, del tutto avulse dal contesto, che possano essere state evocative in qualche modo. Mi chiedevo quali fossero le reazioni.
> Certo, se tu e Iris vi siete sentite "blindate" fin da subito, se la vostra sensibilità agli "agenti esterni" è stata del tutto ininfluente, non avete nulla da raccontare. Peccato. (oddio, in definitiva per fortuna, per voi )).


Alce non so Iris, il tuo era un tradimento con una persona... il mio erano piu' tradimenti con piu' persone confessati quando la relazione era gia' finita ma cosa ho da chiedere?
Se a te serve far parlare tua moglie fai bene, ma c'e' chi non lo fa. Tu hai chiesto io ho risposto per la mia esperienza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> caro Alce,
> questa tua citazione ha per me un senso specifico
> 
> la canzone mi piaceva molto e mio marito la sentiva spesso ....
> ...


Per me invece è stata la base di un periodo in cui tentavo di farle capire ciò che rappresentava per me. In quel periodo le ho scritto poesie e pensieri via sms. Speravo così, candidamente, di riconquistarla.
Quella canzone invece non essendo mia gliela dedicai una volta sola.  L'ascoltavo prevalentemente da solo, dedicandogliela col pensiero.
E' stato il periodo più fanciullesco ed ingenuo di tutta la vicenda, non me ne vergogno, ma sento ancora il dolore della sua inutilità.


----------



## Minerva (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Per me invece è stata la base di un periodo in cui tentavo di farle capire ciò che rappresentava per me. In quel periodo le ho scritto poesie e pensieri via sms. Speravo così, candidamente, di riconquistarla.
> Quella canzone invece non essendo mia gliela dedicai una volta sola. L'ascoltavo prevalentemente da solo, dedicandogliela col pensiero.
> E' stato il periodo più fanciullesco ed ingenuo di tutta la vicenda, non me ne vergogno, ma sento ancora il dolore della sua inutilità.


 tenero alce....vergognartene, stai scherzando ? 
sarebbe vergognoso sapere che non sia stata apprezzata questa delicatezza d'animo
un po' d'ingenuità  ci riporta ai bei tempi fanciulleschi in cui ancora si sognava


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ininfluente un ciufolo!!! Ho chiesto la separazione! Che cos'altro dovevo fare? Mi pare la reazione più forte che potessi avere.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Alce non so Iris, il tuo era un tradimento con una persona... il mio erano piu' tradimenti con piu' persone confessati quando la relazione era gia' finita ma cosa ho da chiedere?
> Se a te serve far parlare tua moglie fai bene, ma c'e' chi non lo fa. Tu hai chiesto io ho risposto per la mia esperienza.


Scusatemi. E' evidente che io sto parlando di una cosa e voi di un'altra. Pazienza, non insistiamo.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce, è sempre colpa di noi utenti cattive che non ti capiamo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tenero alce....vergognartene, stai scherzando ?
> sarebbe vergognoso sapere che non sia stata apprezzata questa delicatezza d'animo
> un po' d'ingenuità ci riporta ai bei tempi fanciulleschi in cui ancora si sognava


Ancora oggi, d'istinto, io le prendo il viso tra le mani, e la bacio, più volte, sulla bocca, sugli occhi, la fronte, le guance...... A volte quando mi passa davanti la fermo e la stringo a me, e quando lei mi chiede perchè lo faccio, visto quello che è successo, le rispondo che forse è una piccola ripicca: il farle capire che io, d'istinto, sono così. Un po' come dire:"guarda cosa hai perso". "Ma" poi, le ho detto l'altroieri, "mi rendo conto che non è quello che desideravi, quindi in definitiva non hai perso nulla".
Io sono così, e certi gesti, certi pensieri sono per me istintivi. Da troppi anni, però, non sono ricambiati, e combatto tra il forzarmi a "non fare" e lo sconforto del non vedermi ricambiato con altrettanta passione.
Che stupido. Mi chiedo a volte quante donne si sognano per tutta la vita un uomo che prova passione per loro anche dopo quasi trent'anni insieme, passione da ricambiare con altrettanto trasporto.
Probabilmente sono alle prese con qualche indaffaratissimo uomo in carriere, o con qualche "gorilla sapiens" che se le sbatte quando gli va senza nemmeno chiedere il permesso.
C'est la vie....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ancora oggi, d'istinto, io le prendo il viso tra le mani, e la bacio, più volte, sulla bocca, sugli occhi, la fronte, le guance...... A volte quando mi passa davanti la fermo e la stringo a me, e quando lei mi chiede perchè lo faccio, visto quello che è successo, le rispondo che forse è una piccola ripicca: il farle capire che io, d'istinto, sono così. Un po' come dire:"guarda cosa hai perso". "Ma" poi, le ho detto l'altroieri, "mi rendo conto che non è quello che desideravi, quindi in definitiva non hai perso nulla".
> Io sono così, e certi gesti, certi pensieri sono per me istintivi. Da troppi anni, però, non sono ricambiati, e combatto tra il forzarmi a "non fare" e lo sconforto del non vedermi ricambiato con altrettanta passione.
> Che stupido. Mi chiedo a volte quante donne si sognano per tutta la vita un uomo che prova passione per loro anche dopo quasi trent'anni insieme, passione da ricambiare con altrettanto trasporto.
> *Probabilmente sono alle prese con qualche indaffaratissimo uomo in carriere, o con qualche "gorilla sapiens" che se le sbatte quando gli va senza nemmeno chiedere il permesso.*
> C'est la vie....


Guardati "Closer" se non l'hai gia' visto. Bel film veramente.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardati "Closer" se non l'hai gia' visto. Bel film veramente.


Grazie per la dritta, provvederò. :up:


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2010)

*Alce*

Mi dà leggermente fastidio essere considerata insensibile solo perchè non piagnucolo e non mi dò al vittimismo.
Il fatto che io non sbrodoli i miei sentimenti e non mi sia ostinata a rimanere attaccata a chi non mi ricambiava come volevo, non autorizza nessuno a tacciarmi più o meno velatamente di anaffettività, insensibilità . 
Nè tantomeno sono un caterpillar duro di comprendonio.
Forse dovresti prendere in considerazione che non esiste solo la tua sensibilità, o il tuo modo di vivere i sentimenti, ma anche quello degli altri.
Ho un alta considerazione della coppia, che per me è un 'unione non solo fisica tra due persone che riconoscono l'una all'altra pari dignità, si amano senza mendicare e si sostengono reciprocamente. Il tradimento sessuale l'ho visto personalmente come un dettaglio insignificante: ciò che contava, e che conta ancora adesso per me sono la fiducia, il rispetto, la comprensione, e tutto ciò che contribuisce alla comunione di intenti e di anime, oltre che di corpi.
Per me è così.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi dà leggermente fastidio essere considerata insensibile solo perchè non piagnucolo e non mi dò al vittimismo.
> I fatto che io non sbrodoli i miei sentimenti e non mi sia ostinata a rimanere attaccata a chi non mi ricambiava come volevo, non autorizza nessuno a tacciarmi più o meno velatamente di anaffettività, insensibilità .
> Nè tantomeno sono un caterpillar duro di comprendonio.
> Forse dovresti prendere in considerazione che non esiste solo la tua sensibilità, o il tuo modo di vivere i sentimenti, ma anche quello degli altri.
> ...


Come sopra, stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.
Già che ci sono, comunque ti rispondo: trovo del tutto inutile il tuo tono, lo trovo fuori luogo, non provocato, gratuito.
Io non ti ho fatto passare per nulla, e quello che hai scritto sembra, per me, la risposta a qualcun altro per altri argomenti.
Se ti sembro sbrodoloso, tu, come altri a cui non rispondo, puoi tranquillamente non leggermi, e non sei assolutamente obbligata a rispondermi, a meno che tu non ti senta in dovere di sottolineare la mia "sbrodolanza" così in contrasto con la tua stoicità. Ma a che pro?
Io sono così: "sbrodoloso", schifosamente sentimentale, egocentrico dice qualcuno, mieloso, retorico, fanfarone....... tutto quello che si vuole. Liberissimi tutti di evitarmi.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

Iris, tu sei una gran donna, continua serena per la tua strada.


----------



## Magenta (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi chiedo: qual'è stato, nel corso della vostra esperienza di traditori/traditi, il rapporto con quelle parole, quei suoni, quelle immagini che si potevano ricollegare a quanto stavate vivendo? Che reazioni avete, interiori, o palesi, quando sentite o vedete?
> Quanto quelli di voi che possono dirsi "fuori" mantengono ancora qualche collegamento di questo genere.
> Io ho passato gli ultimi due anni costantemente "punto" da ogni pur vago riferimento. Non potevo vedere una barca a vela (e vivo sul Lago!!!!!!), non potevo sentir parlare di corna, anche solo di "colleghi di lavoro", di isole del sud, non potevo sentire "A te" di Lorenzo, o altre musiche con parole che a me facevano trasalire. "Non potevo" mille altre cose. Poi piano piano si è tutto attenuato, ma non ancora cancellato. Ieri sera, stanco della giornata, mi sono accontentato di guardare quel filmetto di Pieraccioni, l'unico mai visto. Quando lei ha appoggiato il piede sulla passerella della barca...... senza una parola mi sono alzato dal divano, sono andato a farmi una doccia, e poi a letto.


I primi tempi colpi allo stomaco solo a vedere scene di sesso in qualche film in tv. Mi venivano in mente loro, non vedevo più il film in tv,ma quello nella mia mente.
Ancora oggi i capelli rossi, sentire nominare dei locali dove so che si sono visti,la sua macchina,vederlo fumare (ha smesso per grazia da qualche giorno),l'Ikea,il ristorante giapponese.
L'Ikea perchè è stato l'ultima cosa che abbiamo fatto assieme, poche ore prima che io scoprissi tutto. Non ci voglio più mettere piede,mi ricorderei delle risate che mi ha fatto fare quel giorno.
Il ristorante giapponese perchè è lì che sono iniziati i sospetti. Da un suo atteggiamento è nato il sospetto e il sospetto mi ha portato alla scoperta. L'odore del pesce mi dà la nausea ora. (non sto scherzando e non esagero).
Sentirlo nominare il paese di lei. Mi dà i brividi.

A te di Lorenzo? c'entra anche con la mia storia. Quando lui da lontano mi mandava sms e mail dicendomi di tutto e di più mi amava e mi adorava e non sapeva come farmelo capire etc etc. Gli ho scritto una mail con oggetto "ecco cosa dovrei essere per te" e come allegato il testo della canzone.


----------



## Verena67 (13 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> Gli ho scritto una mail con oggetto "ecco cosa dovrei essere per te" e come allegato il testo della canzone.



Magenta, mandare una mail così ad un committmentphobic è come regalargli un paio di manette...!


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2010)

*Alce ...*

... perche' continui a farti del male? Ti piace soffrire?

La vita e' cosi breve, cazzo!


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> qual'è stato, nel corso della vostra esperienza di traditori/traditi, il rapporto con quelle parole, quei suoni, quelle immagini che si potevano ricollegare a quanto stavate vivendo? Che reazioni avete, interiori, o palesi, quando sentite o vedete?
> Quanto quelli di voi che possono dirsi "fuori" mantengono ancora qualche collegamento di questo genere.


Nessuno, tabula rasa. Nessun'altra ipotetica o reale è mai entrata nei NOSTRI ricordi. Ho alzato un muro e a quel punto avevo a che fare con un'altra persona che non riconoscevo più. Cosa facessero cosa si dicessero non mi è mai interessato.


----------



## Iris (13 Gennaio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Iris, tu sei una gran donna, continua serena per la tua strada.


 
Grazie!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' continui a farti del male? Ti piace soffrire?
> 
> La vita e' cosi breve, cazzo!


Mah, in tutta sincerità, non è che lo faccia apposta. L'altra sera comincio a vedere il film. La storia si porta evidentemente su un possibile tradimento, e li in automatico parte il cervello, tutto da solo, a fare raffronti e similitudini. Mi stoppo, perchè a me la parlata toscana piace troppo, e nei film di Pieraccioni, come un tempo in quelli di Nuti, vengon fuori cose carine. Sotto sotto però ormai lo stato d'animo è rovinato. Fino a qualche mese fa sarei andato in vera e propria paranoia, ieri sera mi son limitato a cambiare argomento di pensiero. Come quando ho smesso di fumare: mi mettevo a pensare ad altro, qualsiasi cosa.
Ne vengo fuori a poco a poco, ma ne vengo fuori. Il 3d è nato dalla curiosità di sapere come certe cose le affrontano gli altri. C'è chi, come s'è visto, riesce in qualche modo a rimuovere, e riesce quindi ad evitare certe scosse, altri invece subiscono un urto più o meno violento.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Nessuno, tabula rasa. Nessun'altra ipotetica o reale è mai entrata nei NOSTRI ricordi. Ho alzato un muro e a quel punto avevo a che fare con un'altra persona che non riconoscevo più. Cosa facessero cosa si dicessero non mi è mai interessato.


Ok, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi:
Io non sto intendendo che ci debbano essere dei ricordi precisi a cui fare riferimento, ma stimoli esterni anche del tutto estranei che in qualche modo però riportano la propria emotività verso il pensiero del tradimento subito o perpetrato.
Purtroppo ho fatto l'esempio della barca a vela, cosa collegata direttamente col tizio, e su questa base si è travisato il 3d.
Qualcuno mi ha già capito, ed ha risposto a tono, tipo la storia dell'Ikea di Magenta. Io ad esempio per un certo periodo non sopportavo sentir parlare di un certo supermercato, perchè all'epoca dei fatti ci lavorava sia lei che il tizio. Nemmeno a farlo apposta, il supermercato vicino a casa mia pochi mesi fa è passato a quella catena. Ora non mi turba più, per fortuna, ma a suo tempo mi infastidiva davvero.


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Magenta ha detto:


> I primi tempi colpi allo stomaco solo a vedere scene di sesso in qualche film in tv. Mi venivano in mente loro, non vedevo più il film in tv,ma quello nella mia mente.
> Ancora oggi i capelli rossi, sentire nominare dei locali dove so che si sono visti,la sua macchina,vederlo fumare (ha smesso per grazia da qualche giorno),l'Ikea,il ristorante giapponese.
> L'Ikea perchè è stato l'ultima cosa che abbiamo fatto assieme, poche ore prima che io scoprissi tutto. Non ci voglio più mettere piede,mi ricorderei delle risate che mi ha fatto fare quel giorno.
> Il ristorante giapponese perchè è lì che sono iniziati i sospetti. Da un suo atteggiamento è nato il sospetto e il sospetto mi ha portato alla scoperta. L'odore del pesce mi dà la nausea ora. (non sto scherzando e non esagero).
> ...


Sono cose, penso, abbastanza naturali, semprechè non sfocino nella paranoia. La storia della vela (lui ci lavora) mi ha urtato, ma essendomi sempre piaciuta superavo l'urto momentaneo. Sono arrivato a pensare che se non ci fosse stato mio figlio di mezzo avrei potuto coronare una vecchia fantasia: andare a fare il meccanico itinerante di motori marini allestendo, come ha fatto un mio conoscente, una vera e propria officina su una barca a vela. In giro per il Mediterraneo, che bello!

Non sono tanto le paranoie per le cose particolari, quelle di cui parlo, quanto i momentanei ed involontari ricollegamenti che portano a quel trasalire improvviso ed inevitabile, al cambiamento d'umore, a perdere il filo di un discorso in atto, ad un certo imbarazzo, quando anche l'altro è presente e non può, pensi, non capire.....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi:
> Io non sto intendendo che ci debbano essere dei ricordi precisi a cui fare riferimento, ma stimoli esterni anche del tutto estranei che in qualche modo però riportano la propria emotività verso il pensiero del tradimento subito o perpetrato.
> Purtroppo ho fatto l'esempio della barca a vela, cosa collegata direttamente col tizio, e su questa base si è travisato il 3d.
> Qualcuno mi ha già capito, ed ha risposto a tono, tipo la storia dell'Ikea di Magenta. Io ad esempio per un certo periodo non sopportavo sentir parlare di un certo supermercato, perchè all'epoca dei fatti ci lavorava sia lei che il tizio. Nemmeno a farlo apposta, il supermercato vicino a casa mia pochi mesi fa è passato a quella catena. Ora non mi turba più, per fortuna, ma a suo tempo mi infastidiva davvero.


Alce guarda che s'era capito anche prima


----------



## Alce Veloce (13 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alce guarda che s'era capito anche prima


E allora mi scuso con te e con le altre di cui non ho capito la risposta. Capita.


----------



## MK (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi:
> Io non sto intendendo che ci debbano essere dei ricordi precisi a cui fare riferimento, ma stimoli esterni anche del tutto estranei che in qualche modo però riportano la propria emotività verso il pensiero del tradimento subito o perpetrato.


Non mi sono fatta raccontare nulla perchè non volevo sapere nulla. Era lontana anni luce dal mio mondo, in tutti i sensi. Forse aveva scelto lei proprio per quello :carneval:.


----------



## Mari' (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mah, in tutta sincerità, non è che lo faccia apposta. L'altra sera comincio a vedere il film. La storia si porta evidentemente su un possibile tradimento, e li in automatico parte il cervello, tutto da solo, a fare raffronti e similitudini. Mi stoppo, perchè a me la parlata toscana piace troppo, e nei film di Pieraccioni, come un tempo in quelli di Nuti, vengon fuori cose carine. Sotto sotto però ormai lo stato d'animo è rovinato. Fino a qualche mese fa sarei andato in vera e propria paranoia, ieri sera mi son limitato a cambiare argomento di pensiero. Come quando ho smesso di fumare: mi mettevo a pensare ad altro, qualsiasi cosa.
> Ne vengo fuori a poco a poco, ma ne vengo fuori. Il 3d è nato dalla curiosità di sapere come certe cose le affrontano gli altri. C'è chi, come s'è visto, riesce in qualche modo a rimuovere, e riesce quindi ad evitare certe scosse, altri invece subiscono un urto più o meno violento.


:rotfl: ho vissuto le stesse tue "ossessioni", a quei tempi era in circolazione il film L'amore infedele - Unfaithful :rotfl: confesso che qualche brutto/cattivo pensierino l'avevo fatto anch'io ... ricordo che un giorno mentre che lui lavora al palche di una stanza che stavamo ristrutturando, osservavo la sega elettrica ed il suo collo  lo scrissi anche nell'altro forum in cui scrivevo prima, che risate :rotfl: tutti/e che mi urlavano: Mari' ALT, FERMATI :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Alce, come per me, passera' anche per te ... pero' muoviti, e' tempo di tagliare la cima a questi brutti ricordi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Gennaio 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cacchio, col fatto che avete tutti stigmatizzato il fatto che io abbia fatto parlare mia moglie, non vedete altro! E' quasi morbosa, 'sta cosa!
> 
> Accidenti, stavo solo parlando di cose, anche esterne, del tutto avulse dal contesto, che possano essere state evocative in qualche modo. Mi chiedevo quali fossero le reazioni.
> Certo, se tu e Iris vi siete sentite "blindate" fin da subito, se la vostra sensibilità agli "agenti esterni" è stata del tutto ininfluente, non avete nulla da raccontare. Peccato. (oddio, in definitiva per fortuna, per voi )).


 Le cose "esterne" non mi addolorano più, però provo un senso di disprezzo.
Momenti di dolore tornano, ma anche senza fattori scatenanti, perché fattori scatenanti ce ne sarebbero costantemente.


----------



## Bruja (13 Gennaio 2010)

*...*

Quel che dite é condivisibile ma ho sentito gente che una volta confessato il tradimento (o anche più di uno) ha sostenuto che é capitato senza cercarlo  poiché dall'altra parte  c'era una persona così sola, bisognosa di attenzioni e consigli ed affetto, che non hanno resistito alla tentazione di essere d'aiuto, sia pure cedendo ad un momento di "debolezza"
A parte che io mi sentirei davvero un cencio se essendo l'oggetto di tali attenzioni, ne avessi una simile spiegazione, ma a parte questo, resta il fatto che a volte pur non cercando spiegazioni, quelle vengono comunque date quasi a "giustificare" in qualche modo i fatti e ridimensionare gli eventi!!!
Nel sentire simili storie... tanto che pare sia nato una sorta di samaritanesimo degli affetti e delle attenzioni verso chi é in stato di bisogno di cure sentimentali, si potrebbe ipotizzare che una notevole molla per il tradimento sia la denuncia di solitudine, di scarsa comprensione altrui e di problematiche familiari da parte della "persona bisognosa"... quasi a stimolare, nei candidati al tradimento, una sorta di charitas emozionale che  é di supporto a certe situazioni.
Capiterà un giorno che i traditi si sentano in colpa per essere soggetti di disturbo" ed non aver concorso umanamente alla questua...?
Bruja

p.s.   magari risulterò un po' caustica ma non se ne può più di gente che, siccome é infelice o sola, cerca la soluzione come i cavalli, senza guardare cosa c'é ai lati, e non di meno anche dei "felicitatori" che soccorrono... mentre concorrono :mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Gennaio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quel che dite é condivisibile ma ho sentito gente che una volta confessato il tradimento (o anche più di uno) ha sostenuto che é capitato senza cercarlo poiché dall'altra parte c'era una persona così sola, bisognosa di attenzioni e consigli ed affetto, che non hanno resistito alla tentazione di essere d'aiuto, sia pure cedendo ad un momento di "debolezza"
> A parte che io mi sentirei davvero un cencio se essendo l'oggetto di tali attenzioni, ne avessi una simile spiegazione, ma a parte questo, resta il fatto che a volte pur non cercando spiegazioni, quelle vengono comunque date quasi a "giustificare" in qualche modo i fatti e ridimensionare gli eventi!!!
> Nel sentire simili storie... tanto che pare sia nato una sorta di samaritanesimo degli affetti e delle attenzioni verso chi é in stato di bisogno di cure sentimentali, si potrebbe ipotizzare che una notevole molla per il tradimento sia la denuncia di solitudine, di scarsa comprensione altrui e di problematiche familiari da parte della "persona bisognosa"... quasi a stimolare, nei candidati al tradimento, una sorta di charitas emozionale che é di supporto a certe situazioni.
> *Capiterà un giorno che i traditi si sentano in colpa per essere soggetti di disturbo" ed non aver concorso umanamente alla questua*...?
> ...


Certe volte mi sento un alieno: io parlo di acqua e chi mi sta davanti mi risponde di parrucche.
Vabbè, capita ora anche con te Bruja, ma poco male. 
Riguardo la frase in neretto, non sai come capisco questa tua preoccupazione. Pure a me venne messo davanti l'abbozzo di una storia strappalacrime, a partire dalla solita "infanzia difficile" del tizio, quasi che la mia invece sia stata un paradiso (e lei ben sa come stanno le cose in realtà).
L'altro giorno mi confermava quanto detto nei primi tempi: che lei si sentiva abbandonata da me, che questo tizio era così ricco di qualità umane (salvo poi quasi sputtanarlo nei periodi di zerbinamento), che era in difficoltà, etc. etc..
Si, per assurdo che possa sembrare arrivai al punto di sentirmi davvero di troppo.
Pensaci: in definitiva su questo forum stiamo disquisendo del sesso degli angeli. Troppe le sfaccettature di ogni storia, pur simile una all'altra che possano apparire. Queste sfaccettature, inoltre, raddoppiano almeno, se pensiamo che sono tanto quelle del tradito quanto quelle del traditore, e ben raramente coincidono.
Ognuno di noi, anche nella propria storia personale, osserva e ragiona solo su una piccolissima parte dei fatti in gioco. Mentendo poi a noi stessi, come non riusciamo ad evitare, ingarbugliamo ancora le cose.
Si, io sono pienamente convinto che almeno in alcuni momenti mia moglie mi abbia visto come un intoppo nella sua "missione", come ho detto pure io mi sono sentito tale. Tutto dipende da cosa e come si viveva prima, al di fuori dello schema esteriore. Si, c'era il matrimonio, ed un'apparenza di normalità, ma in realtà lei da anni era lontana, ed io a mia volta ormai da qualche tempo stavo andando alla deriva.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Gennaio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fieLpth3PMA&feature=PlayList&p=ADE0E21B08961066&index=31


----------

